# ..dooka | Audi A4 Avant | ABT..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all..

Not posted much of late. but got a few write ups to sort. He is the first of the many I am currently sorting.

This Audi A4 was booked to be corrected ready for the Audis in the Park show, which is held in Kettering, Northants.

I can only describe this as the most testing detail I have had to date. You only had to look at the paint in order for it to mark. So even the lightest of touches with the most delicate of cloths impaired minor marring.

Well, the feed back from the show was fantastic. It gained a lot of attention, comments and praise.

You can also see a final walk around video of this Audi A4 Avant here










This is how this Audi A4 arrived. Not looking to bad from afar. This was mainly due to a recent repaint. but had been visiting our £5 hand car wash friends. SHOCKING..










*PRE INSPECTION*
On with the inspection A chance to properly gauge the condition and to see what this detail was going to envolve.

The usual areas such as door shuts, fuel filler cap and around the badges were clean. A nice change. Still, the same level of attention were paid to cleaning these areas.


























































































































































*WHEELS*
As always, wheels first. the usual was used, Wheel cleaner, APC, Degreaser, IronX , Tardis tar remover, a selection of brushes and a dooka wheel woollie.
Another set of black wheels. An as 99% of the time proves, the paint had dulled.













































































































*PRE WASH | WASH | DECONTAMINATION*
Once the wheels had beed detailed, it was time to pre wash, wash and decontaminate.

I went around the car with APC, Degreaser and a selection of detailing brushes to clean all those little areas.

Once all the little areas had been dealt with, the car was sprayed a citrus degraser, then rinsed and then sprayed with AS fallout re rinsed foamed and washed.

After washing, de-tarred with Tardis and then clayed to remove any left over embedded fallout in/on the paint. Very little due to the paint being relatively new.


































































































































































































































*CORRECTION*
After being dried, it was time to inspect what damage the £5 car washers had inflicted. You guessed it. A LOT.

I new there was a healthy amount of paint on this car, as I know who painted it. Mark at TUK customs in Northampton. We spoke prior to the detail, just to make sure there wasn't anything I should be aware of.

Being solid black plaint work, and the ambient temperature being fairly high,the paint heated up quicker than usual, the paint correct beautifully, but when wiping any residue off, it did mark very easily, due to the paint still being slightly soft. I spent the day playing with techniques, until I found one that worked.










































































































































































































































































































*THE FINISHING TOUCHES*
Once the correction was complete. I sealed with Blackfire Sealant on a Lake Country Gold finishing pad. While hazing off, I got on with the finishing touches, Cleaning and sealing the windows and door shuts, seal the wheels and dress the tyres and rubber etc.





































*AFTER SHOTS*



















































































































































































































































Hope you enjoyed this write, as per usual, Comments and questions welcome.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Stunning Car, Stunning correction, I know you spent ages on the bonnet alone - looks tremendous. Great job

:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely work....but that exterior combo is terrible.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Rob, lovely finished shots outside the unit mate:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dan Clark said:


> Lovely work....but that exterior combo is terrible.


and theres always someone that makes negative comments on another persons modified car 

nice work as per Rob :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely work mate, superb corrections and looking great in the afters, not my taste on the paintwork, but lovely work to bring out the best in it :thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Not quite my thing with the two tone colour, but still a stunning car nonetheless.

Great work on the car. Looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Stunning work fella. Been looking forward to this one since seeing it in the back ground of one of your previous details. Audi's always look better in avant form I think. Cup of the finest italian expresso in the post to you sir.
Out of curiosity what combo did you come up with for wiping down the fresh paint without marking it as you mentioned, or is this a secret method not to be disclosed? 

Thanks again for sharing your work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Very impressive!!


----------



## Audiquattro (Sep 9, 2010)

Cracking job and cracking location to work...looks really nice....


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Rob, Mr Baker not assisting on this one?:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice one fella:thumb:

You always get a car that comes along to test you occasionally, or maybe that's just my luck


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Having seen this car in the flesh it's a love or hate motor but a lot of work had gone into the modding on this one and also a lot of Rob's time.

Rob being the perfectionist he is wanted this to go out well, spent so much time on it and I managed to get a spin on it also, very difficult to work on but I think the final results tell the tale.......:thumb:



SimonBash said:


> Very nice Rob, Mr Baker not assisting on this one?:thumb:


Only for a short period at the end just to help out.......



Chris_VRS said:


> Nice one fella:thumb:
> 
> You always get a car that comes along to test you occasionally, or maybe that's just my luck


Seems to be the way at the moment buddy, here's hoping that Z4 won't be a problem........:thumb:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> and theres always someone that makes negative comments on another persons modified car
> 
> nice work as per Rob :thumb:


great work on the correction but got to agree it's hideous


----------



## OctyNik (Apr 9, 2011)

My favourite colour combo! I still want to buy a couple of mitts off you rob, as soon as I have 10 posts I'll PM you! 

Looks fabulous - I thought my paint was bad and then I saw the shot of the swirls on the black :/


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job Rob!!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> and theres always someone that makes negative comments on another persons modified car
> 
> nice work as per Rob :thumb:


I'm all for modified cars, i've had several, and I understand the need to 'be different from the norm', so apologies if my original comment upset anyone.

:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work :thumb:

Makes me laugh that people can spend 1000s on modifying and painting their cars and then go to a £5 car wash!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys and girls..



Dan Clark said:


> I'm all for modified cars, i've had several, and I understand the need to 'be different from the norm', so apologies if my original comment upset anyone.
> 
> :thumb:


Yes, not to all tastes, I agree. It needs more to finish, maybe a pin stripe. It is now going to be wrapped. We are all entitled to an opinion ..

As for £5 washes, unfortunately this client had no choice. I now look after it for him. It is a pain, but hey..

@Basham, no mr Baker on this one, we aren't joined at the hip . Would love to use him on all details. This was a weekday detail, although he did have a little play before it went..

This has to of been the most testing detail I have had to date. The paint was crazy soft. Lay a towel on it, and it would mark. It was a very hot day, and the car had been sitting in the sun. I spent a good day sorting just the bonnet, it tested me and my knowledge, I had to try and remember what was said to me when learning paint science at college, and that was a long time ago. After a long phone call with Nick at SL Restorations and Scott at Beau Techniq, we all came to the conclusion that heat in the atmosphere and panels were to blame. So after correcting, I corrected the next panel before wiping the previous panel. It was a chore, but worked. Just..


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

¸q12wq


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

deni2 said:


> ¸q12wq


?????


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Rob


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

I just now saw this, think my two year old son commented write up, .


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Worthy of the odd resurrection. Rember this be a touch testing but as with anyone doing this for a living, knowledge won it over. Looks very nice Rob.


----------



## d.berkay (Apr 13, 2009)

Really great finish!..


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great job on that car. Looks alot better


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Suberb detail on a special car and a great write up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

It does surprise me on how many threads i miss the first time round , 

I love the car and work , 

nice one dooka :buffer:

Kelly


----------

